# Chicago foot pedal woes



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am having a problem with a Chicago foot pedal faucet. It drips on the hot side. I changed the cartridge and it still dripped, I then switched the hot and cold cartridges, and the hot still drips. Can the seats be removed and replaced?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do those use the metering cartridge?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am having a problem with a Chicago foot pedal faucet. It drips on the hot side. I changed the cartridge and it still dripped, I then switched the hot and cold cartridges, and the hot still drips. Can the seats be removed and replaced?


Call A professional plumber.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I am having a problem with a Chicago foot pedal faucet. It drips on the hot side. I changed the cartridge and it still dripped, I then switched the hot and cold cartridges, and the hot still drips. Can the seats be removed and replaced?


Sadly if the trouble is with the valve body, then it needs to be replaced. Chicago does have a lifetime warranty on the faucet bodies, and 5 years on the cartages for commercial applications.

I never attempted to turn in the valve body for a warranty issue since most of the foot valves I ran into troubles with where 20+ years old and just figured they right it off to normal wear and tear.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Do those use the metering cartridge?


 Sort of but they are not a slow close type like the kind you use for the metered lav faucets. These are fast closing since it is a pedal valve. They make two types a low flow and a high flow cartridge.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Do those use the metering cartridge?


Yes


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

chicago is a beast to work on.. wish i could help


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I contacted Chicago Faucets, they will replace it if I bring the invoice to the supply house. Since I didn't buy it, fuggedaboutit.


----------

